# STREETSTYLE CAR CLUB MID WEST PICNIK



## cali (May 22, 2002)

*<span style='color:blue'>THERE WILL BE SOMETHING FOR EVERYONE, SO COME OUT AND JOIN US FOR: LOWRIDERS<img src=\'http://i700.photobucket.com/albums/ww6/MRSTRANG3R/lowrider2.gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /> , FOOD & AND A DAY OF FUN! 

MORE INFO TO BE ANNOUNCED!!!*


----------



## MR. DIZZY (Sep 22, 2008)

:0


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR. DIZZY_@Mar 21 2011, 07:52 PM~20145802
> *:0
> *


  U INVITED FAM.... :biggrin:


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: cali, mr1987
:biggrin:


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali_@Mar 21 2011, 07:51 PM~20145789
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FUCK I CANT WAIT


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali_@Mar 21 2011, 08:00 PM~20145893
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: cali, mr1987
> :biggrin:
> *


TALKIN TO B RIGHT NOW........................


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

*
MORE DETAILS TO BE ANNOUNCED*


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)




----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cali_@Mar 21 2011, 06:51 PM~20145789
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: cali, granpa
U going to make it bro .... :biggrin: bring that sick ass caddy ...


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MISTER STRANGER_@Mar 21 2011, 08:01 PM~20146516
> *
> MORE DETAILS TO BE ANNOUNCED
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

*TTT* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cali_@Mar 21 2011, 06:51 PM~20145789
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bump


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

*TTT* :biggrin:


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

:biggrin: _*TTT*_ :biggrin:


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

bump...for the fam....


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 2 stinkin lincoln (Jun 29, 2009)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

TTT


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cali_@Mar 21 2011, 06:51 PM~20145789
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

*T T T* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER STRANGER_@Mar 21 2011, 08:01 PM~20146516
> *
> MORE DETAILS TO BE ANNOUNCED
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cali_@Mar 21 2011, 06:51 PM~20145789
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ViejitoS_Chicago (Feb 21, 2011)

> _Originally posted by MISTER STRANGER_@Mar 21 2011, 10:01 PM~20146516
> *WE'LL BE THERE!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

hope all goes well and we'll be able to make it..


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)




----------



## pittstyle81 (Jan 18, 2009)




----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Mar 23 2011, 01:47 PM~20161277
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :h5: :h5:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cali_@Mar 21 2011, 06:51 PM~20145789
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MISTER STRANGER_@Mar 21 2011, 08:01 PM~20146516
> *
> MORE DETAILS TO BE ANNOUNCED
> *


Whats up Stranger... I see you guys handling business out there...


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

TTT SSISONTHERISE


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr1987_@Mar 24 2011, 07:46 PM~20172449
> *TTT SSISONTHERISE
> *


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin:  :wave: :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)




----------



## ViejitoS_Chicago (Feb 21, 2011)




----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cali_@Mar 21 2011, 06:51 PM~20145789
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

*Will be there in full effect* :thumbsup:


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Mar 25 2011, 01:51 PM~20179350
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali_@Mar 21 2011, 07:51 PM~20145789
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: TTT


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MISTER STRANGER_@Mar 21 2011, 08:01 PM~20146516
> *
> MORE DETAILS TO BE ANNOUNCED
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

BUMPITY BUMP....


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

_*TTT*_    :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

TTT


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

DAM CANT WAIT


----------



## calisgrl (Jun 30, 2002)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS_@Mar 27 2011, 07:48 AM~20191290
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

*<span style=\'color:blue\'>TTT</span>*  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)




----------



## stairman (Mar 2, 2009)

:0 We'll be there !!!!! :biggrin: :420:


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stairman_@Mar 28 2011, 03:42 PM~20202369
> *:0 We'll be there !!!!! :biggrin:  :420:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by stairman_@Mar 28 2011, 02:42 PM~20202369
> *:0 We'll be there !!!!! :biggrin:  :420:
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FERNANDOZ_@Mar 24 2011, 11:15 AM~20169501
> *Whats up Stranger... I see you guys handling business out there...
> *


WUZ UP FERNANDO, HOPE ALL IS WELL ON YOUR SIDE, WE'LL BE BACK IN L.A. LATE OCT., WE WILL MOST LIKELY SEE YOU GUYS AT ONE OF THE CRUISE SPOTS. :biggrin:


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cali_@Mar 21 2011, 06:51 PM~20145789
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MISTER STRANGER_@Mar 21 2011, 08:01 PM~20146516
> *
> MORE DETAILS TO BE ANNOUNCED
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## pittstyle81 (Jan 18, 2009)

CANT WAIT


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)




----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cali_@Mar 21 2011, 06:51 PM~20145789
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollnlo84olds (Sep 17, 2007)

TTT!!!! :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cali_@Mar 21 2011, 06:51 PM~20145789
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)




----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

you know you can count on MAJESTICS to be there homies


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Apr 4 2011, 08:20 AM~20254330
> *you know you can count on MAJESTICS to be there homies
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :h5: :yes:


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rollnlo84olds_@Mar 31 2011, 04:31 PM~20229735
> *TTT!!!! :thumbsup:  :nicoderm:
> *


 :wave: :thumbsup: uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)




----------



## brown81 (Feb 13, 2007)




----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

*TTT* :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)




----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## pacolf (Dec 18, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bibbs (Oct 18, 2005)




----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

*TTT* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cali_@Mar 21 2011, 06:51 PM~20145789
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cali_@Mar 21 2011, 06:51 PM~20145789
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MISTER STRANGER_@Mar 21 2011, 08:01 PM~20146516
> *
> MORE DETAILS TO BE ANNOUNCED
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## brown81 (Feb 13, 2007)




----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)




----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DUBB-C_@Apr 12 2011, 09:17 AM~20318150
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i'll bring the dixie cups......................... :biggrin:


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Apr 13 2011, 05:30 AM~20326850
> *i'll bring the dixie cups......................... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:  :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

Can't wait


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)




----------



## caddys&chevys (Oct 16, 2006)

ITS GONNA B A GOOD TIME


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

:biggrin:  :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

whats up fam.......... :wave:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

:yes: :yes: :h5: :h5: :x: :sprint:


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HARBOR RIDER_@Apr 17 2011, 12:34 PM~20358447
> *:yes:  :yes:  :h5:  :h5:  :x:  :sprint:
> *


you gonna make it out fam..... :biggrin:


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caddys&chevys_@Apr 14 2011, 07:23 AM~20336315
> *ITS GONNA B A GOOD TIME
> *


AND YOU KNOW THIS MANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

:h5:


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

:squint: :squint: :squint: :squint: :squint: :squint: :squint: :squint: :squint:


----------



## LRN818 (Apr 14, 2011)

Lowrider Nationals XIIII Smokin Summer Slam goin down Aug 7, 2011, $20,000.00 in cash prizes, Hoppers, Hot models contest, over 300 car categories, and Superbowl style rings. Hit up our website for more info.








See ya there!!!


----------



## stairman (Mar 2, 2009)




----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DUBB-C_@Apr 12 2011, 07:17 AM~20318150
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)




----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MISTER STRANGER_@Apr 27 2011, 08:41 AM~20430876
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DUBB-C_@Apr 22 2011, 02:17 PM~20397518
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DUBB-C_@Apr 28 2011, 01:47 PM~20440575
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :h5: :h5: :h5: :boink: :boink:


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DUBB-C_@Apr 28 2011, 01:47 PM~20440575
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTMFT 4 THE FAMILY.....THE BIG BAD ASS STREETSTYLE......


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DUBB-C_@Apr 28 2011, 06:15 PM~20442365
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ttt


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

:inout:


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

*Time Is Flyin Bye!!!!*








:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

:biggrin: _T T M F T !!!_ :biggrin:


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

:nicoderm:


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)




----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

ttt


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)




----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

Coming up Superfast


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

mr1987 said:


> Coming up Superfast


 x715.........


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## Freddie699 (Oct 23, 2002)

*El barrio will be in the house!!!*


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

Freddie699 said:


>


Seee you fellas there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

ttt


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

Freddie699 said:


>


  :biggrin:* See You There* :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:ttt


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

TTT


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## stairman (Mar 2, 2009)




----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

:thumbsup::biggrin::wave:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)




----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

if all goes well il be there!!


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

Mideast said:


> if all goes well il be there!!


Hope u can make it, And hope All Goes Well.:biggrin::biggrin::thumbsup:


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

TTT


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

:biggrin::thumbsup:


----------



## LAZYLAC (Jun 3, 2006)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

StreetStyleL.A said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


ARE YOU GUYS COMING DOWN TO CHITOWN FOR THIS ??????
AND WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT YOU GUYS


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

TTT !!!!


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

TTT


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

TTT


----------



## bibbs (Oct 18, 2005)




----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

TTT


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::wave::wave::wave:uffin:uffin:uffin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## midwestoneluv (Oct 14, 2009)

hey winston you gonna leave your flyer with jus 3 cars on it??? fill in da blank!:sprint:


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

midwestoneluv said:


> hey winston you gonna leave your flyer with jus 3 cars on it??? fill in da blank!:sprint:


:nosad::nosad::no::no:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

STREETSYLE TTT


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

TTT


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

TTT gonna be a great time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

TTT


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

DUBB-C said:


> TTMFT


nice!! i would be to scared for one of those lol


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

*TTMFT*


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

*TTT*


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

Bttt


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

TTT


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

:biggrin::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

ttt


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

TTT


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

TTT


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

TTMFT


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

COME AND JOIN US JULY 29,2011, FOR OUR MIDWEST PRE- PICNIC PARTY! (ONE WEEK BEFORE OUR PICNIC) 










UPDATE: THE OWNER OF LA ADUANA, WILL BE THROWING A SEXY LEGS CONTEST!!!


THEN JOIN US THE FOLLOWING WEEKEND FOR:










WITH COVERAGE BY:









&









WE WILL HAVE SOMETHING FOR EVERYONE! 
THE DJ'S WILL BE SPINNING, THE FOOD WILL BE PLENTIFUL, PRIZES WILL BE UP FOR RAFFLE, WE WILL HAVE TREATS FOR THE KIDDIES & AND WE WILL BE HAVING LIVE PERFORMANCES! 
REPRESENT YOUR CLUB & COME SHOW YOUR SUPPORT!!!! 
STAY TUNED FOR MORE DEVELOPING UPDATES!!!

LET'S KEEP THE LOWRIDER ONDA MOVING!!!


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

_*S.S.L.A. WILL BE IN THE HOUSE.....*_


----------



## stairman (Mar 2, 2009)

See you there !!!!!


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

stairman said:


> See you there !!!!!


:biggrin::thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

stairman said:


> See you there !!!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

MISTER STRANGER said:


>


SICK..........:worship:


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

CLICK THE LINK BELOW:

ROLL'N WILL BE IN CHICAGO,IL​


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## pittstyle81 (Jan 18, 2009)

cant wait fam


----------



## DreameR815 (Jul 22, 2010)

pittstyle81 said:


> cant wait fam


 MAJESTICS CHICAGO WILL DEF B THERE HOMIES :thumbsup:


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

MISTER STRANGER said:


>


Bad Ass Pic.:biggrin:.


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

_*T T T*_


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

ALMOST THAT TIME FAM. CANT WAIT TO KICK IT WITH EVERYONE...2 MORE WEEKS......:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
TTMFT FOR THE STREETSTYLE FAM.....:thumbsup:


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

Azteca will be there bro and thanxs for the invite had a blast.


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

CLICK ON LINK BELOW:

Thread: ROLL'N WILL BE IN CHICAGO,IL


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

silver-metal 82 said:


> Azteca will be there bro and thanxs for the invite had a blast.


:thumbsup::biggrin:


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

StreetStyleL.A said:


> ALMOST THAT TIME FAM. CANT WAIT TO KICK IT WITH EVERYONE...2 MORE WEEKS......:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> TTMFT FOR THE STREETSTYLE FAM.....:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:.:biggrin:.


----------



## MRMUGMENOW96 (Nov 18, 2007)

TTT!!!


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

....


----------



## midwestoneluv (Oct 14, 2009)

looking forward to the picnic......11 more days til the fun starts!!


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

midwestoneluv said:


> looking forward to the picnic......11 more days til the fun starts!!


:yes:


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

:nicoderm::biggrin:


----------



## caddys&chevys (Oct 16, 2006)

HERMANOS C.C. will b in the house for sure....:yes:


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

caddys&chevys said:


> HERMANOS C.C. will b in the house for sure....:yes:



Hell Yea, See You there Homie!!!:biggrin:.:thumbsup:.:wave:.uffin:


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

caddys&chevys said:


> HERMANOS C.C. will b in the house for sure....:yes:


WE APPRECIATE THE SUPPORT!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

DreameR815 said:


> MAJESTICS CHICAGO WILL DEF B THERE HOMIES :thumbsup:


HELL YEAH! WE ARE GONNA HAVE A BLAST! :h5:


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

:biggrin::thumbsup::biggrin:


----------



## midwestoneluv (Oct 14, 2009)

9 more days!!!


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

BUMP!!!


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

midwestoneluv said:


> 9 more days!!!


:run::run::run::run::run::run::run:


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

midwestoneluv said:


> 9 more days!!!


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

Tonight, hope to see everyone there :biggrin:.uffin:.:nicoderm:


----------



## midwestoneluv (Oct 14, 2009)

6 more days STREETSTYLE!!


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## U_Hate_Me (Sep 3, 2009)

DUBB-C said:


>


 Took my car out of this?????


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

U_Hate_Me said:


> Took my car out of this?????


 I thought i deleted all of da flyer's my bad, It was a long time ago when there were confusion i guess...


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## U_Hate_Me (Sep 3, 2009)

Dats coo
Trying to get a car trailer to bring da cutty up
So ready to see the turn out!

StreetStyle Indiana


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

U_Hate_Me said:


> Dats coo
> Trying to get a car trailer to bring da cutty up
> So ready to see the turn out!
> 
> StreetStyle Indiana


Hell Yea Bro, GLAD TO HEAR THAT HOMIE... Hope Everyone makes it...O it's gonna be a bad ass day!!!! :biggrin:.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

Can't wait for the day going to be a good time.


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

silver-metal 82 said:


> Can't wait for the day going to be a good time.



:thumbsup::biggrin:


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

silver-metal 82 said:


> Can't wait for the day going to be a good time.



:thumbsup::biggrin:


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

whats up fam...........:wave:


----------



## midwestoneluv (Oct 14, 2009)

silver-metal 82 said:


> Can't wait for the day going to be a good time.


glad to hear you guys are goin:rofl::yes:


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

TTT


----------



## pittstyle81 (Jan 18, 2009)

booked hotel rooms for all the central members today except the one driving up sunday  gonna b a good time hope lots of other clubs and solo riders come out to enjoy the day w the STREET STYLE family :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

pittstyle81 said:


> booked hotel rooms for all the central members today except the one driving up sunday  gonna b a good time hope lots of other clubs and solo riders come out to enjoy the day w the STREET STYLE family :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:




Hell Yea Homie Thats What I Like To Hear...
When u get here ask my kids "Who We Be"!!!


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

:thumbsup:..:thumbsup:.:biggrin:.:thumbsup:.:biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

TTMFT


----------



## midwestoneluv (Oct 14, 2009)

pittstyle81 said:


> booked hotel rooms for all the central members today except the one driving up sunday  gonna b a good time hope lots of other clubs and solo riders come out to enjoy the day w the STREET STYLE family :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


majestics will be there.....looking forward to meeting the streetstyle family!!:thumbsup:


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

ALMOST TIME!!!:biggrin::yes:


----------



## midwestoneluv (Oct 14, 2009)

MISTER STRANGER said:


> ALMOST TIME!!!:biggrin::yes:


:h5:


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

TTT


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

SUP HOMIES...SEE YOU GUYS TOMMOROW....


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

StreetStyleL.A said:


> SUP HOMIES...SEE YOU GUYS TOMMOROW....



:thumbsup:


----------



## chinatown206 (May 16, 2006)

yo im from seattle. gonna be in chicago aug 16-24. is there any car shows that wknd?


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

STREETSTYLE TTMFT...........


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

chinatown206 said:


> yo im from seattle. gonna be in chicago aug 16-24. is there any car shows that wknd?


I THINK THAT IS STREET LOW MAGAZINE SHOW WEEKEND .......IN INDIANA I DONT THINK ITS VERY FAR FROM THE CHI........


----------



## mosca (Oct 26, 2002)




----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

chinatown206 said:


> yo im from seattle. gonna be in chicago aug 16-24. is there any car shows that wknd?


Aug 28th is Pesados Car Show.


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

mosca said:


>


:biggrin::wave:uffin:


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

mosca said:


>


:wave:


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

chinatown206 said:


> yo im from seattle. gonna be in chicago aug 16-24. is there any car shows that wknd?


*MARCOS BEEF
WEDNESDAYS*
*MARCOS BEEF*
*6008 W FULLERTON AVE*
*CHICAGO, IL 60639*
6PM TIL 10PM

*EL BARRIO C.C. HOSTING*
*CRUISE NIGHT
THURSDAY, AUGUST 11TH, 2011*
*AYALA'S*
*623 W. NORTH AVE.*
*VILLA PARK, IL*
6PM TIL ????
RAIN OR SHINE
FREE DRINK AND TACO FOR EACH LOWRIDER CAR

*SHOWS/EVENTS*

*SYMPLE CREATIONS C.C.*
*CAR SHOW*
*SATURDAY, AUGUST 6TH, 2011
10AM - 5PM
2500 SHILOH BLVD*
*ZION, IL*
INFO AND CONTACT: EMAIL QUESTIONS TO [email protected]​.com

*STREETSTYLE C.C.*
*MIDWEST PICNIC*
*SUNDAY, AUGUST 7TH, 2011*
*MILLER MEADOWS FOREST PRESERVE*
*2199 S. 1ST AVE.*
*MAYWOOD, IL 60153
*NO GLASS BOTTLES ALLOWED!!!

*DROPFEST 2011*
*SATURDAY, AUGUST 13TH, 2011*
INFO @ DROPFEST.COM

*SLOW AND LOW*
*LOWRIDER CULTURE-COMMUNITY AND ART*
*SUNDAY, AUGUST 14TH, 2011*
*11AM-7PM*
*7PM-8PM CAR CRUISE*
*PILSEN'S CREATIVE INDUSTRY DISTRICT*
$10 ADULTS $2 CHILDREN
PRESENTED BY CHICAGO URBAN ART SOCIETY AND OLD SCHOOL MEMBERS ONLY C.C.

*STREETLOW MAGAZINE*
*MIDWEST NATIONALS*
*SUNDAY, AUGUST 21ST, 2011*
*10AM-6PM*
*PORTER COUNTY EXPO CENTER*
*215 EAST DIVISION ROAD*
*VALPARAISO, IN 46383*
PRE-REGISTRATION: $40 DAY OF SHOW REGISTRATION: $50
ADMISSION: $15 ADULTS AND KIDS 10 AND UNDER ARE FREE
FREE PARKING, CASH PRIZES, LIVE PERFORMANCES, BEER GARDEN, FOOD VENDERS
CONTACT AND INFO: 219-942-1752 OR E-MAIL: [email protected]

*SOMOSUNO C.C.*
*MEXICAN FIESTA HOT WHEELZ CAR SHOW*
*SATURDAY, AUGUST 27TH, 2011*
*HENRY MAIER SUMMERFEST GROUNDS*
*200 N.HARBOR DRIVE*
*MILWAUKEE, WI 53202*

*PESADOS C.C.*
*SCRAPING THE STREETS OF CICERO*
*CAR SHOW*
*SUNDAY, AUGUST 28TH, 2011*
*MOVE-IN 8AM
10AM - 5PM
CICERO COMMUNITY PARK
LARAMIE AND 34TH STREET
CICERO, IL
*REGISTRATION: BIKES $20 CARS $25 HOPPERS $35
CONTACT AND INFO: EFRAIN 708-526-3484 ERINE 708-262-3414 SAM 708-516-7725
NO ALCOHAL ALLOWED, STREETLOW AND ROLLIN VIDEOS COVERAGE

*THE OUTFIT C.C*
*10YR ANNIVERSARY CAR SHOW COMMUNITY EVENT*
*SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 11TH, 2011*
*CHICAGO HEIGHTS EXHIBITION CENTER
*CHICAGO ROAD AT INDEPENDENCE WAY
REGISTRATION: MINIMAL $10 TOY OR CASH DONATION
ALL PROCESSED WILL GO TO CHARITY
CONTACT AND INFO: 708-668-6789

*TOGETHER & PURA FAMILIA*
*10th ANNUAL PICNIC*
*SATURDAY, SEPTEMBER 17TH, 2011*
*CATHERINE CHEVALIER WOODS*
ON EAST RIVER RD, NORTH OF LAWRENCE AVE.

*PHYCHO'S DREAMS C.C.*
*1ST ANNUAL CAR SHOW*
*SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 18TH, 2011*
*THE MILK PAIL*
*PO BOX 960*
*EAST DUNDEE, IL 60118*
HALF MILE NORTH OF I90 ON ROUTE 25

*INDEPENDENT C.C.*
*BACK TO SCHOOL FUNDRAISER*
*SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 25TH, 2011*
*BUZZ BOMB*
*60301 W 73rd ST*
*BEDFORD PARK, IL 60638*
ALL PROCEEDS WILL GO TO A SCHOOL IN THE LITTLE VILLAGE AREA
STREETLOW MAG COVERAGE AND 50/50 RAFFLE

*SUEÑOS DIVINOS C.C.*
*15 YEAR ANNIVERSARY BANQUET*
*SATURDAY, NOVEMBER 12th, 2011*
*6PM-12PM*
*KNIGHTS OF COLUMBUS*
*1104 KNIGHTS OF COLUMBUS DRIVE*
*EAST CHICAGO, IN 46312*
DINNER / DANCE
OPEN BAR - DOOR PRIZES - LIVE BAND - DJ
TICKETS $40
CONTACT AND INFO: WALLY 219-487-1011


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

TTT


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## caddys&chevys (Oct 16, 2006)

bout to go to sleep....:wow:


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

caddys&chevys said:


> bout to go to sleep....:wow:


Mee Too!! I got to be up in 5 hoursuffin:


----------



## caddys&chevys (Oct 16, 2006)

dubb-c....wake upppppppppppppppppppppppp :biggrin: or make this picnic next week....lol


----------



## stairman (Mar 2, 2009)

Whats going on down in Chi ????? Looks like the rain is going to let up , up here in WI . Just want to know how it looks down there ??????? before i head out !


----------



## stairman (Mar 2, 2009)

mosca said:


>


 What up bRO ????:wave:


----------



## caddys&chevys (Oct 16, 2006)

its a lil cloudy....but they said scattered showers


----------



## caddys&chevys (Oct 16, 2006)

HAD A GREAT TIME AT UR PICNIC....NICE TO MEET U GUYS ....WHAT UP DUBB-C ....NICE TO MEET U HOMIE...


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

caddys&chevys said:


> dubb-c....wake upppppppppppppppppppppppp :biggrin: or make this picnic next week....lol


:biggrin::roflmao::rofl:


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

caddys&chevys said:


> HAD A GREAT TIME AT UR PICNIC....NICE TO MEET U GUYS ....WHAT UP DUBB-C ....NICE TO MEET U HOMIE...


 What Up Homie, glad to finally meet you as well. It was a bad ass time and Thank You for coming Deep...:thumbsup::biggrin:


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

STREETSTYLE CHICAGO, L.A, CENTRAL, WISCONSIN, AND INDIANA 
Streetstyle 1st Annual Midwest Picnic
:biggrin:


----------



## stairman (Mar 2, 2009)

Had a good time in Chi yesterday great turn out .:thumbsup:


----------



## 2 stinkin lincoln (Jun 29, 2009)

DUBB-C said:


> STREETSTYLE CHICAGO, L.A, CENTRAL, WISCONSIN, AND INDIANA
> Streetstyle 1st Annual Midwest Picnic
> :biggrin:


Lookin good fam :thumbsup:


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## pittstyle81 (Jan 18, 2009)

great time


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

DUBB-C said:


>



DAMN DUBB, YOU SNAPPED!!! THESE ARE SOME GREAT PICS!!!


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

RAIN OR SHINE, THE SHOW MUST GO ON!!!


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

HERE ARE THE ACTUAL FRONT OF OUR SHIRTS.


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

MISTER STRANGER said:


> DAMN DUBB, YOU SNAPPED!!! THESE ARE SOME GREAT PICS!!!


Thanks Bro. :biggrin: HERE ARE SOME MORE...:thumbsup:


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

Thanks To Everyone Who Mad It Out That Day! :biggrin:


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

THIS PICNIC WAS OFF THE HOOK WE HAD SUCH A GOOD TIME IN CHICAGO WITH THE MIDWEST BROTHERS IT WAS A GREAT TURN OUT HOPE TO BE THERE NEXT YEAR STREETSTYLE L,A IN THE CHITOWN GREAT PIX DUBB..


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

HARBOR RIDER said:


> THIS PICNIC WAS OFF THE HOOK WE HAD SUCH A GOOD TIME IN CHICAGO WITH THE MIDWEST BROTHERS IT WAS A GREAT TURN OUT HOPE TO BE THERE NEXT YEAR STREETSTYLE L,A IN THE CHITOWN GREAT PIX DUBB..


:thumbsup:Thanks Homie cant wait to do it again.:biggrin:


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)




----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

There are currently 3 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 1 guests)

*MISTER STRANGER*
*reese63*
:wave:


----------



## Blvd Beast (Apr 14, 2011)

TTT


----------



## U_Hate_Me (Sep 3, 2009)

Real good time!!!!!
Good seeing the mid west homies again
and great meeting you brothers from L.A.
STREETSTYLE TTMFT !!!!!!!!
I'll post my pics soon


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

U_Hate_Me said:


> Real good time!!!!!
> Good seeing the mid west homies again
> and great meeting you brothers from L.A.
> STREETSTYLE TTMFT !!!!!!!!
> I'll post my pics soon


:thumbsup::biggrin:uffin:


----------



## pittstyle81 (Jan 18, 2009)

Nice pics


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

U_Hate_Me said:


> Real good time!!!!!Good seeing the mid west homies again and great meeting you brothers from L.A.STREETSTYLE TTMFT !!!!!!!!I'll post my pics soon


 yeS Sir had a blast bro cutty was lookin good


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

U_Hate_Me said:


> Real good time!!!!!
> Good seeing the mid west homies again
> and great meeting you brothers from L.A.
> STREETSTYLE TTMFT !!!!!!!!
> I'll post my pics soon


:wave::thumbsup::h5:


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

Mideast said:


>


NICE PIC!


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

pittstyle81 said:


> Nice pics


hey nice hangin wit ya Mr. Ring :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## ViejitoS_Chicago (Feb 21, 2011)

The event was the B - O - M - B !!!!!

Why to show how you do thangs, StreetStyle :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

ViejitoS_Chicago said:


> The event was the B - O - M - B !!!!!
> 
> Why to show how you do thangs, StreetStyle :thumbsup:


:h5::thumbsup:


----------



## pittstyle81 (Jan 18, 2009)

DJ Englewood said:


> hey nice hangin wit ya Mr. Ring :thumbsup:


u to brother


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

WHAT UP STREETSTYLE FAM.

JUST STOPPING BY TO SHOW SOME LOVE. I JUST WANT TO SAY THAT YOU GUYS GOT DOWN
IM GLAD TO SEE THAT EVERYONE GOT TOGETHER TO MAKE THIS HAPPEN.ALSO IT WAS
GREAT SEEING AND MEETING EVERYONE HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS SOON . THANK YOU 
VERY MUCH FOR SHOWING US SO MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT.....:thumbsup:


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

StreetStyleL.A said:


> WHAT UP STREETSTYLE FAM.
> 
> JUST STOPPING BY TO SHOW SOME LOVE. I JUST WANT TO SAY THAT YOU GUYS GOT DOWN
> IM GLAD TO SEE THAT EVERYONE GOT TOGETHER TO MAKE THIS HAPPEN.ALSO IT WAS
> ...


:biggrin:.:thumbsup:.:biggrin:


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

StreetStyleL.A said:


> WHAT UP STREETSTYLE FAM.
> 
> JUST STOPPING BY TO SHOW SOME LOVE. I JUST WANT TO SAY THAT YOU GUYS GOT DOWN
> IM GLAD TO SEE THAT EVERYONE GOT TOGETHER TO MAKE THIS HAPPEN.ALSO IT WAS
> ...


:h5::thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

HERE ARE SOME PICS FROM OUR GOOD FRIEND MAGIC OF E.CALDERON PHOTOGRAPHY! THANX AGAIN FOR THE SUPPORT HOMEBOY! :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

TO ALL WHO ATTENDED THE S.S. MIDWEST PICNIC, FEEL FREE TO POST PICS! :thumbsup::yes::biggrin:


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

There are currently 5 users browsing this thread. (4 members and 1 guests)

*MISTER STRANGER*
*DUBB-C*+
*gold cutt 84*
*chi-town*
:wave:


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

Nice Pic's:thumbsup:


----------



## ViejitoS_Chicago (Feb 21, 2011)

DUBB-C said:


> Nice Pic's:thumbsup:


:yes: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :run:


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

ViejitoS_Chicago said:


> :yes: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :run:


:roflmao::rofl:


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

There are currently 3 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 0 guests)

*MISTER STRANGER*
*Mideast*
*I Love Gold*
:wave:


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

*Looking firme  Muahz Daddy! Te amo!*!


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

Very nice pice for those who didn't see em I have about 200 or so pics posted on Chicago Area Lowriders on Facebook and pics in my topic


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

TTT


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


DJ Englewood said:


> Very nice pice for those who didn't see em I have about 200 or so pics posted on Chicago Area Lowriders on Facebook and pics in my topic


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

DJ Englewood said:


> Very nice pice for those who didn't see em I have about 200 or so pics posted on Chicago Area Lowriders on Facebook and pics in my topic


:thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)




----------

